# Playing more than 1 ball......



## ScottishDave (Jul 31, 2012)

I was playing by myself this afternoon at my new club, the course was fairly busy due to the nice weather and I spotted a few groups who were probably playing in a medal qualifier.

It was nose to tail all the way round and I was getting held up.  There was a person playing solo in front of me who looked like was equally getting held up.  Rather than trying to play through i just decided to play more than one ball on some of the holes, generally on my second shot and round the greens.  

My question is the 3 ball behind me spotted this and on the par 3 started shouting at me that it was in the club rules that I wasn't allowed to play more than one ball.  I tried to explain that I was only doing it because I was getting held up but they were having none of it.

Were they right to have a go at me?  

When I play solo I generally play more than one ball to try get some practice in but this is probably the first time I have done it when it has been a bit busier.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2012)

a lot of courses have a rule that you are not allowed to practise on the course or play more than one ball at a time, has to be said its a rule ive always ignored and broken. don't understand people who feel obsessed to try and enforce this rule, but every club seems to have them.


----------



## brendy (Jul 31, 2012)

id have asked the guy in front if he minded joining up. playing more than one ball is against most clubs' rules.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 31, 2012)

Thin the logical thing would have been practising AFTER you had finished the hole Or
told the other people that you were hitting a provisional!


----------



## ScottishDave (Jul 31, 2012)

Well live and learn.  In future I will aim to do it only when I have a clear gap to the group behind.

I checked the club rules and it's not in them, so it must be under the "Etiquette" part.  Either that or some people just love to moan.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2012)

brendy said:



			playing more than one ball is against most clubs' rules.
		
Click to expand...

Why?
As long as you're not holding play up I can't see a problem.....

You'll play the same number of shots as a 3 ball anyway.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 31, 2012)

You should have played a 3rd...

STRAIGHT AT THEM!!!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 31, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			You should have played a 3rd...

STRAIGHT AT THEM!!!
		
Click to expand...

Get a hold of yourself. Posts like this do you no help what so ever.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2012)

ScottishDave said:



			Well live and learn.  In future I will aim to do it only when I have a clear gap to the group behind.

I checked the club rules and it's not in them, so it must be under the "Etiquette" part.  Either that or some people just love to moan.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid at your club it's the latter Dave. one of the main reasons I never joined there was the attitude of some members. 
Muckhart has a rule of not playing more than one ball on the designated 18, if you are on the casual 9 it's not a problem. So it gives a great opportunity to practice on course without disturbing the main play area.


----------



## brendy (Jul 31, 2012)

It can be for a range of reasons, holding up those behind you (not just one balls doing it but two, three and fourballs), unnecessary wear to the course (pitchmarks, divots etc), I suppose even as far as visitors doing it when they pay for a green fee it would be seen as taking advantage of the course, I dunno though I never wrote the rules 


Imurg said:



			Why?
As long as you're not holding play up I can't see a problem.....

You'll play the same number of shots as a 3 ball anyway.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll often play two balls if I'm by myself - I don't really see it as practice (after all, playing by yourself can only be 'practice') as I tend to play one ball against the other.  However as soon as any group arrives behind me I will play out one ball - picking up any second ball I have played.  I then either let the group through so I can continue to play a second ball if I want - or I play on with one ball.  

That said, one evening I once saw a junior (with his non-playing dad) clearly practicing out of a difficult bunker.  The lad must have played a dozen balls.  Though there was no one behind him I don't think that this is really on - largely from a wear and tear pov.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jul 31, 2012)

bunch of knobs for puling you...just be a bit more streetwise next time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2012)

We aren't suppose to play more than one ball and I'm sad to sy it is mainly the senior golfers who'll get on your case if you do do it and get seen. In the evening if the course is busy I'll rather play two balls and wait (providing no one is coming up behind me) than just hit and stand around


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2012)

I often play more than 1 ball if I'm out on my own. But I'll only do it if there's nobody behind. Not on to do it if people are waiting behind IMO.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 1, 2012)

ScottishDave said:



			My question is the 3 ball behind me spotted this and on the par 3 started shouting at me that it was in the club rules that I wasn't allowed to play more than one ball.
		
Click to expand...

Just tell them you were playing a provisional.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2012)

a single player can play as many balls as he likes  imo. [2 at my club is allowed ].. but you should not  be holding up the game behind you   by doing so . Just play 1 ball or  ask if you can join the guy or guys  infront , thats how to make  pals .and make a golf  club work


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 1, 2012)

We are allowed to play two, but I often play more than that. Sometimes all the balls in my bag if I can't hit the shot I want.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			a single player can play as many balls as he likes  imo
		
Click to expand...

Just don't, I'd suggest, play a dozen wedges from the same patch of fairway and leave an unholy mess of broken and replaced divots.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 1, 2012)

2 balls is perfectly fine IMO, and as long as you dont hold anyone up there should be no reason for someone to moan at you.

2 Drives isnt ideal as you could be either side of the fairway, but 2 second shots will be there or thereabouts.
It's all common sense really.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			We are allowed to play two, but I often play more than that. Sometimes all the balls in my bag if I can't hit the shot I want.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same at our course too.

A single player can play a maximum of 2 balls so long as he doesn't hold up play of a group behind.

I, like Murph  often play more, but this is usually green side and putting.


----------

